# Is it true that.....?



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Lithuanian Arvydas Macijauskas of Tau Ceramica is coming to the Bulls????

I can't get any confirmation on this at this hour because all my Lith and Spanish contacts are asleep.

I saw this Lithuanian article and it seems to indicate a 3 year contract for $9 million. I can't tell if this is already signed or if it is in the works or just rumor or what.

Do you guys know??


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Maybe that's what he's looking for?

Wouldn't it be illegal to offer a contract right now?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I believe Macijaukas will stay in Spain at least for one more season although he clearly wants to come over here (USA). Good thing Pax is exploring this possibility.

At the same time, it shows that Crawford (I cant say Gordon right now) is leaving Chi-Town.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

GREAT NEWS BULLS FANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I just checked an spanish article and it seems MAcijauskas to Chicago is all but done. After all, it seems his buyout is only US$ 200.000 and he is willing to come to da windy city.

Pax offseason so far: A

Pax haters slowly starting to shut up.

We will have a nice guard rotation with Macijauskas + Gordon + Hinrich. The question mark is JC.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess that would mean Crawford is gone. Not enough minutes for all four.

Isn't Macijauskas 6'4"? A backcourt trifecta of 6'2", 6'3" and 6'4" is awful short.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

San Antonio and Memphis are also going after Macijauskas. And yes triple double, our D will be a real problem next season with Gordon, Deng and Macijauskas (If he signs with us). Add to that Eddy Curry "covering" their backs and you are in trouble. Tyson is going to be busy with his help D if he were to stay in Chicago.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if this is true, and alot of people seem to think it is, then I want to publicly apologize to Kismet, who broke this story. I heard the buyout was 3.2 million. But apparently, I was wrong. Certainly not the first time. Macijauskas would be a heck of an addition to this team. And Paxs offseason is looking like an A+. Maci will help with shooting and off the ball movement, big time. But he will make Toni Kukoc look like Artest. His defense lacks. But he brings shooting in a big time way


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if this is true, and alot of people seem to think it is, then I want to publicly apologize to Kismet, who broke this story. I heard the buyout was 3.2 million. But apparently, I was wrong. Certainly not the first time. Macijauskas would be a heck of an addition to this team. And Paxs offseason is looking like an A+. Maci will help with shooting and off the ball movement, big time. But he will make Toni Kukoc look like Artest. His defense lacks. But he brings shooting in a big time way


I read many times that his buyout was huge (same with Nocioni) but I was shocked when I read today that his buyout is only 200K. It makes no sense. I know he came from nowhere, but 200K is too low. 
Now I wonder if he will come to Chicago....but unlike Memphis and San Antonio he will get 25+ minutes here. 
Now if we could get another 3 and 4....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I read many times that his buyout was huge (same with Nocioni) but I was shocked when I read today that his buyout is only 200K. It makes no sense. I know he came from nowhere, but 200K is too low.
> ...


Totally out of left field. Tau obviously didnt do a good job putting that into the contract. Earlier this year, Tau openly said the buyout would be 3.2 million. Now that number is much lower. Well, that is good for the Bulls.

He will help the Bulls with his shooting. Though it is another small guard. I believe the Bulls have the inside track on him. But the Gordon drafting might just make think twice about coming here. He certainly doesnt want to ride pine in the NBA. Its up to Pax to sell him PT here. My guess is that the Bulls would find 18-22 minutes a game for him, but alot depends on Jamals status.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally out of left field. Tau obviously didnt do a good job putting that into the contract. Earlier this year, Tau openly said the buyout would be 3.2 million. Now that number is much lower. Well, that is good for the Bulls.
> ...


The article I read was pre-draft, meaning that we drafted Gordon in spite of having the inside track on Macijauskas. Thats kinda weird. 
All I know is that we wont have Hinrich + Gordon + Crawford + Macijauskas next season.
I would explore some sign and trade scenarios involving Crawford and settle for Macijauskas. This offseason is looking better and better. I like it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> The article I read was pre-draft, meaning that we drafted Gordon in spite of having the inside track on Macijauskas. Thats kinda weird.
> ...


I agree, the offseason looks great. But a sign and trade of Jamal is difficult. In the history of the NBA, there hasnt been an RFA in a sign and trade ever. But Pax is pulling rabbits out of his hat so anything is possible. What is crazy is that if Jamal sticks, a distinct possibility (40%-50%), Hinrich might actually be the most movable of the 4 guards. Throw in Duhon, who does what Hinrich does, and I dont think Mr. Untouchable is so untouchable anymore. We will see. Its going to be a fair competition among the 5 guards.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

3yr/9 million would be a good price for sure. 

How do you pronounce his name? 

I do recall paxson said he wanted to add some Wings in FA, and i cannot think of a better Shooter he could bring in for at that low price.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, the offseason looks great. But a sign and trade of Jamal is difficult. In the history of the NBA, there hasnt been an RFA in a sign and trade ever. But Pax is pulling rabbits out of his hat so anything is possible. What is crazy is that if Jamal sticks, a distinct possibility (40%-50%), Hinrich might actually be the most movable of the 4 guards. Throw in Duhon, who does what Hinrich does, and I dont think Mr. Untouchable is so untouchable anymore. We will see. Its going to be a fair competition among the 5 guards.


Duhon can play as well as Hinrich only in video games. I dont say he (KH) is untouchable but Duhon is a nice PG to have on the bench (9th-10th player).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon can play as well as Hinrich only in video games. I dont say he (KH) is untouchable but Duhon is a nice PG to have on the bench (9th-10th player).


Duhon really does what Kirk does. When you throw in jamal and Gordon, plus Arvydas, it could very well be that Kirk could be the odd man out this time next year. Dont write Duhon off. Lets remember, he was supposed to be a lottery pick 2 years ago


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon really does what Kirk does. When you throw in jamal and Gordon, plus Arvydas, it could very well be that Kirk could be the odd man out this time next year. Dont write Duhon off. Lets remember, he was supposed to be a lottery pick 2 years ago


http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/mateencleaves.htm


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

if we do sign aryvdas 

we should sign and trade jamal to the knicks for penny hardaway and next years draft pick


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Can anyone translate what this actually says? 

I can't find a site to translate it.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if this is true, and alot of people seem to think it is, then I want to publicly apologize to Kismet, who broke this story. I heard the buyout was 3.2 million. But apparently, I was wrong. Certainly not the first time. Macijauskas would be a heck of an addition to this team. And Paxs offseason is looking like an A+. Maci will help with shooting and off the ball movement, big time. But he will make Toni Kukoc look like Artest. His defense lacks. But he brings shooting in a big time way


There is no need to apologize whatsoever, rlucas. Your peeps have been right many more times than they've been wrong. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY bats 1.000. 

The important thing right now is that it appears the Bulls are adding some real talent to the roster. But Pax still has much more to do. For all the talent he's acquired, this team is still extremely short on experience. 

The lack of experience, the need for a bunch of new players to mesh together, the traditional early season killer schedule that always includes a ruthless West Coast trip in November...all these factors will be difficult to overcome right away. And if anyone gets hurt or ill (eg. Chandler, Rose, Hinrich from the start of last season) well, who's to say what the Bulls record might be by Christmas. One thing I feel confident about, however, is that the days of watching this team tread water or regress instead of making steady progress are over.

Please be patient with this team. I know, we've waited long enough. But with the additions of Gordon, Deng and even Duhon and perhaps even Macijauskas this team is going to move forward from now on. No more regressions like last season.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> Can anyone translate what this actually says?
> 
> I can't find a site to translate it.


I found it in spanish and it talks about the Bulls offering 3 years and 9M. Also it mentions that his buyout is only 200K (Dollars) and that Memphis and San Antonio are also going after him. But the Bulls have the inside track. Thats all.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> How do you pronounce his name?


Well, a Lithuanian friend made MP3s of himself pronouncing a bunch of the Lith players' names and posted them on our old Sabonis Yahoo Forum in the Files section. If you want to register there (free, of course) and listen to them, you will find them in Files under the Lithuanian names of National Team members.

Here is my best phonetic spelling of how he said it:

"AHR-vee-dus MATS-ee-YOW-skus"


If Macijauskas signs with the Bulls, I will definitely be a Bulls fan!

......but still a Blazer fan, too. 

JEGA!!!!!!


----------



## tysonandeddy1800 (Jun 24, 2002)

I think what makes Kirk more valuable then a guy like this is that Kirk is a true point guard that can score which is rare. Duhon cant score the ball nearly as well as Kirk. This Euro guy played as an off guard in europe so hes really not a point, while Jamal and Gordon are combo guards. I dont know but maybe it is time to get rid of Jamal while his value is high.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tysonandeddy1800</b>!
> I think what makes Kirk more valuable then a guy like this is that Kirk is a true point guard that can score which is rare. Duhon cant score the ball nearly as well as Kirk. This Euro guy played as an off guard in europe so hes really not a point, while Jamal and Gordon are combo guards. I dont know but maybe it is time to get rid of Jamal while his value is high.


Jamal's value may be high, but due to the BYC rules, we will never get that value in S&T. Our best move with Jamal is to start him alongside Kirk and bring Gordon off the bench.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Let's be honest, we are not going to get some answer at SF with a S&T of Crawford. No team has the hots for any RFA not named Bryant that bad. Best case is you get a draft pick cause of BYC complications. 

I honestly believe our best bet is to have the four guard rotation of Hinrch & Crawford, Gordon and Macas.Our guys will be fresher and if someone's not having a good nite, the others are more than ready to sit.

Showcase these guys and see what kind of offers you get. As far as I'm concerned anybody on this team is tradeable.

We may be pleasantly surprised and they come together real fast. Or, more likely we'll see them go through stretches of brilliance and stretches of fatigue.

If our 5 guards are Hinirch, Gordon, Crawford, Macas and Duhon we are much more talented than we have been there in a very long time. We are short, but talented.

Also, to me this signals the end of talk about Jackson, Swift and high profile mid level guys.

I would throw every last MLE dollar at White and guarantee him playing time to get him in. When we need offense and no defense he'd be really good. When we defense and some offense bring in Deng. 

I'd love a SF rotation of Deng/White.

In fact, if you resign Jamal and get White and Macas....call it a momumentus off-season.

We would be two deep at every position for the first time in years. Then, we are in a great position to deal from a place of power and need as opposed to the Beyyyyyouch spot we've been in.

If we get Jamal resigned and Macas over, sign me up for the I was very wrong about Paxson club. BJ Armstrong who? 

I blame Arenas (like everyone else) for my jaded tude......:angel: 

Just kidding ya Arenas


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Throw in Duhon, who does what Hinrich does


:uhoh:


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*A translation of info in Lithuanian papers*

A biggest Lithuanian paper "Lietuvos rytas" wrote this today:

--------
NBA CLUB OFFERED MILLIONS

It looks like Arvydas Macijauskas will play in NBA next season.

Spanish media claims that "Chicago Bulls" club is determined to pay Vitoria "Tau Ceramica" club 200.000 USD for him.

Lithuanian national team shooting guard is offered 3 years 9 millions USD deal.

A.Macijauskas is also drawing interest from other NBA clubs, but Bulls offer seems to be the best one.
--------

There's nothing Lithuanian media know more. These reprints of Spanish papers' info is all there is at the moment.


----------

